# South Dakota Pheasant Advice



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I have never paid to hunt any type of game in my life, and I have no connections or knowledge of SD pheasant hunting besides the general idea that is largely pay to play.

This upcoming fall, my two sisters and I plan on treating our retired parents to a trip to SD for pheasants. They have good dogs and I know they wouldn't want anything guided...basically just land access and possibly lodging as a package deal.

I realize I could google this info and find hundreds of websites for places that we could go with, but I wanted to ask for some input from some of you guys for a good place.

Anyone have a good place to refer? Again, not asking for any places that help you in anyway besides allowing land access. Businesses that provide land access and lodging would be a good option too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Both of these are good operators

http://www.uguidesdpheasants.com/

http://www.pheasantcountry.com/apps/pbc ... OUTFITTERS


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pm sent


----------

